# How to fix a light with failed alkileak's in it?



## CyclingSalmon14 (Oct 25, 2014)

Dad just informed me his Led Lenser H14 is no longer working, se says he has tried more batteries but I will confirm this myself, however he has told me the battery's leaked so I am guessing that is the problem.

I have thusly informed against using these in a powerful device like this and one that he can go long times without use, he will be using Nimh or Lithium disposables from now on =). 
I aim to fix this and am wondering on best course of action to go about this, at the very worst its a new battery carrier but I hope to clean up and fix this one, (It was out of warrenty long ago.)


FYI there is little visual evidence but I can tell which battery leaked as is some "stuff" left on it that needs cleaning out, maybe a bath in some alcohol / White spirit? would be a good idea then let it dry out?


----------



## Norm (Oct 25, 2014)

Please repost in one of the many existing threads

It's always a good idea to search CPF before starting a new thread, most common subjects will have many existing threads - Norm


----------

